# 2022 Specialized Turbo Levo Alloy ride report



## Mikes70 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hey all, 
This is my take/opinion on the bike thus far. Coming from a 2020 Santa Cruz Tallboy XO1 with Reserve wheels.
Little history leading to the purchase, I'm a 56yo former blue collar worker (glazier) and am in current need for knee replacement. Also, just had hand surgery (which kept me off the bike for almost a year, couldn't squeeze, torn UCL). Shoulder surgery 10 years ago, (8 tears in my right rotator, career ending). 
So, I bought the e-bike as a "helper".
I would consider myself an intermediate rider. about 2-4 rides a week and have been riding since '88. A few years off raising the kiddos and doing the kids sports thing (none of my three kids got the "bike gene")

So, I'm currently 12 (or so) rides deep into the Turbo Levo. I bought 7/0302022.

So far, imo, the handling is decent. Was having a lot of "lost an edge" issues with the front end. So I redid my sag settings, air pressure about 23-24 and was still having issues loosing the edge.
I subsequently changed the Butcher tire after about 6/7 rides and went with my go to tire, a 2.5 Maxxix Minion and almost completely transformed the front of the bike. Still running about 23-25 LBS up front.

Shocks, their ok (Rhythm 36) and can probably use an upgrade at some point, but again, I bought an Alloy Comp.

Definitely Definitely need need a brake upgrade. 
I "think" the Sram Code R's are set up ok but they are WAY to grabby. Almost like an off or on switch. Gonna go ahead and upgrade the brakes at my LBS ( quoted me in the neighbor hood of 1100 for Magura 7's, adapter, and Labor). Its about 500 outa my budget range but may bite the bullitt and do it anyways as I really like the bike....

I do see an SL in my future however. The 700kwh battery and drive line is definitely heavy and so far, I've only ridden it 2.5 hours on my longest ride, and only used 30%. I mainly ride in ECO mode....thats the report so far, I'll continue to update this thread as things change. I did a lot of research before my purchase, so hopefully this will be helpful to some...

Cheers, Mike


----------



## brex17 (Jan 31, 2019)

Does that $1100 brake job come with dinner and lube?
You can get a set of MT7 pros for right about $300 shipped, or the MT5 eStop set, which are made for e bikes, around $200.
That's a lot of labor charge for an hour or so worth of work.

Maybe first change the pads. I dislike sram brakes more than about anyone, but a different pad material may be worth trying.


----------



## BicyclesOnMain (Feb 27, 2021)

Don't do the Maguras. I rode a bike that came with them and I'm not impressed. I would suggest using a different Sram product so you don't have to redo the rear hose. Also $1100 sounds extraordinarily high.
Try different brake pads
Try the RSC levers which are a quick and easy swap


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

As others have said, $1,100 is highway robbery. Also, the Maguras are not a good match for you if you have Codes and finding them grabby, the Maguras having a little less modulation and more bite (I run Maguras on all my bikes, my son Sram, so plenty of time on both.)

Start by swapping to sintered SRAM pads if you currently have organic, they have less initial bite. MTX Red pads also offer good modulation. Also, try adjusting your levers to engage closer to the bars which helps with modulating better (you are using one finger, right?!). If that doesn’t fix it, try swapping the levers to the RSC as suggested. Whatever you do, don’t pay $1100 for new brakes that will not fix your problem and find a new shop that isn’t looking to rip you off.


----------



## BicyclesOnMain (Feb 27, 2021)

I can't even conceive how a shop justifies $500 in labor. That's crazy. My shop would charge $200 labor tops for that job.


----------



## likestoclimb (Apr 20, 2021)

BicyclesOnMain said:


> I can't even conceive how a shop justifies $500 in labor. That's crazy. My shop would charge $200 labor tops for that job.


----------



## likestoclimb (Apr 20, 2021)

I have the 2021 Turbo Levo base model. I discovered, for me anyway, that changing sag in the rear from 30% to 20% made a world of difference. It went from a wallowing handful to carving the turns. (your results may vary) Overall an excellent handling bike IMO. As an aside, I think the bike pedals awesomely with the motor off.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Magura brakes rock. MT5 is the ticket!


----------



## Mikes70 (Oct 24, 2016)

BicyclesOnMain said:


> I can't even conceive how a shop justifies $500 in labor. That's crazy. My shop would charge $200 labor tops for that job.


I haven't gotten the exact quote yet, and labor here in Norcal is high. I own a service company and my service rates are high too ( when the guys make 35-50 an hour plus bene's, im thinking the guys at the shop are 25+, plus there great mechanics)
I'll ask for the breakdown.
I would expect them to get a 20% off Magura to sell me at list (and they should) (being a dealer) and plus the two to three hours labor.
Plus I think they do the Mag rotors and hose...it adds up, I really was expecting only 500-700 ish...

gonna play with the pads first...


----------



## Mikes70 (Oct 24, 2016)

likestoclimb said:


> I have the 2021 Turbo Levo base model. I discovered, for me anyway, that changing sag in the rear from 30% to 20% made a world of difference. It went from a wallowing handful to carving the turns. (your results may vary) Overall an excellent handling bike IMO. As an aside, I think the bike pedals awesomely with the motor off.


On the 2021 you have, is it a 29/29 bike? its what I wanted but ended up with a 29/27.5. I think it handles really well stock (heavy albeit). Haven't played with rear sag yet, only front.
And yes, its not bad at all with motor off....
I have had about a dozen pedal strikes so far, still learning the bikes limits...


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Gutch said:


> Magura brakes rock. MT5 is the ticket!


They do, but for someone that finds Codes grabby, they are a bad match.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Mikes70 said:


> I haven't gotten the exact quote yet, and labor here in Norcal is high. I own a service company and my service rates are high too ( when the guys make 35-50 an hour plus bene's, im thinking the guys at the shop are 25+, plus there great mechanics)
> I'll ask for the breakdown.
> I would expect them to get a 20% off Magura to sell me at list (and they should) (being a dealer) and plus the two to three hours labor.
> Plus I think they do the Mag rotors and hose...it adds up, I really was expecting only 500-700 ish...
> ...


That doesn’t change they are ripping you off. Cost on the MT7s with rotors is about $300 (for the pair, I can get them to my door for $320). That is $800 for labor, for 1 hour of work. I am an attorney, in the Bay Area, and I don’t charge that kind of money. Heck, you want them, I will do it for $800 total, and make sure it is done right!!

Run away from that shop and never go back. Shop labor rates (to the consumer) are $75-100 an hour in the Bay Area.


----------



## BicyclesOnMain (Feb 27, 2021)

Mikes70 said:


> I haven't gotten the exact quote yet, and labor here in Norcal is high. I own a service company and my service rates are high too ( when the guys make 35-50 an hour plus bene's, im thinking the guys at the shop are 25+, plus there great mechanics)
> I'll ask for the breakdown.
> I would expect them to get a 20% off Magura to sell me at list (and they should) (being a dealer) and plus the two to three hours labor.
> Plus I think they do the Mag rotors and hose...it adds up, I really was expecting only 500-700 ish...
> ...


I run a small shop in NorCal, but in a small town so we only charge $75 an hour for shop time. Magura MT7 Pro Disc Brake and Levers are $269 msrp so $581 with tax for a full set. When I've replaced rear brake lines on a Turbo Levo before it took me around an hour because you have to remove the battery and shock... so two hours max. Even with rotors and whatnot $1100 is crazy.

Right now the Sram Code RSC sets are 20% off on QBP btw


----------



## Mikes70 (Oct 24, 2016)

Update:

Not only do I think the brakes are "grabby", something else might not be set up right, like maybe the forks aren't seated properly or there's something up with the hub, teeny tiny amount of play/slack.

So, being that I'm a newb E bike owner, and finding that these are "faster" bikes than normal, I wasn't looking far ahead enough on a new trail with guys I've never ridden with, so made it through the tough section only to not have my head "up" enough (sometimes Im looking where I'm at, not where I'm going), hard left, that I more or less missed, grabbed the brakes, front washed out immediately and bam! Grade 3+ shoulder separation.

Got another quote on the brakes, Magura 7's, from another shop near my work, they were 900. So,1100 and 900 are my two numbers right now....I know I need to do something, but not sure what at this point.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

1st congrats on the ebike, my brother has that exact bike. He did upgrade his brakes to the MT7 and loves it. I have a 2021 Kenevo with the Code R brakes. When I get on his bike, those brakes are way more powerful and grabby. Like others have said, might make your issue worse. 

Like others have said, Codes are generally know for good modulation and not being grabby. If you have 220mm rotors, go to 200mm rotors and and try different pads. 

I have had Saints, XT, Hayes Dominion 4 (great brakes) and now CodeR. I honestly like the Codes, not quite as powerful as the others, but they have been bullet proof so far and I do steep crazy DH runs where your brakes only stop you from going faster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BicyclesOnMain (Feb 27, 2021)

I have MT7s on my current e-bike and I'm okay with them, but they are aggressive. It's just one of our demo bikes so I'm not going to change it, but my Turbo Levo came with the Level T set which I upgraded to Code RSC and liked the most.

I noticed the Code RSC were 20% off on Quality last week, so you should be able to get them through a LBS and installed a bit cheaper.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi from 220 rotors to 200? Because the brakes are graby?

Bad advice. It took me one ride to get used to the mt7 s, sure they are powerful, but that's what you want in brakes. 

Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

rod9301 said:


> Hi from 220 rotors to 200? Because the brakes are graby?
> 
> Bad advice. It took me one ride to get used to the mt7 s, sure they are powerful, but that's what you want in brakes.
> 
> Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


The OP has been on his bike for a few months and can’t seem to get use to the brakes being grabby. SRAM code R are not known for being grabby. 

Now you want him to put on MT7 brakes that are even more powerful and grabby brakes? Doesn’t seem like good advice to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

mtbbiker said:


> The OP has been on his bike for a few months and can’t seem to get use to the brakes being grabby. SRAM code R are not known for being grabby.
> 
> Now you want him to put on MT7 brakes that are even more powerful and grabby brakes? Doesn’t seem like good advice to me.
> 
> ...


A cheaper option would be to 'downgrade' to the lowly 4 pot Deore that is found on many OEMs. They are not grabby. I run them on my Rail with Galfer pads/2.0 thick rotors.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Give the brakes a little time to break in, they may improve.

My bike came with Magura, and the front was super touchy like that, but after a dozen or so rides, the modulation improved, and they didn't need any attention until the pads wore out at the 1000 mile mark.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Did you try different pad compound?

That above price is nuts for a brake replacement.



Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikes70 (Oct 24, 2016)

Well, why my shoulder heals I have time to ponder.

I really think there is a fraction of play somewhere in the front exasperating the toggle (on/off) of the brakes (almost no modulation.

Like a loose hub, or the forks not entirely seated, loose caliper...etc

I've built bikes and cars and I'm going to leave this adjustment to the pros. They'll try to upgrade me to the Mag's, I spend a fair amount of moneis there and there good guys. But I'm going to try the adjustments first and see. It'll be another 4 weeks before I can hit the trail, although I'll be taking it out on the street this weekend.

Found out today, the MRI results, its a grade 3+ separation, so no surgery needed. Which is good news to me. I think I can ride for 15-20 minutes leaning on the bars and then go ice....slowly getting back into it....


----------



## Mikes70 (Oct 24, 2016)

Ended up changing the pads at my LBS (yes, the expensive shop 😎) 

Loose hub from factory and poor build quality (assembly) fork tubes at neck loose.

Reason for the "no modulation" I was feeling. I'm 90% sure thats what "bucked" me off the bike when my front end washed out with a "light" touch on the front & back brakes....no time to get seated...

For the most part, problem solved...and No 1300$ brake upgrade...


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I bought a 21 model earlier this year. It hasn't been a bad adventure but I cannot get comfortable on this bike. I have an SC 5010 and V10. They are both comfortable for me to ride. I've been trying everything to get the fit correct and I honestly can't figure it out. I have terrible back pain when riding the Levo but my other bikes are perfectly fine for me.

I think the last thing I'll try is a shorter stem. My other bikes have short stems and maybe that will solve the fitment challenge.

Me: 5'11" 
Levo: Large


----------



## Mikes70 (Oct 24, 2016)

Battery said:


> I bought a 21 model earlier this year. It hasn't been a bad adventure but I cannot get comfortable on this bike. I have an SC 5010 and V10. They are both comfortable for me to ride. I've been trying everything to get the fit correct and I honestly can't figure it out. I have terrible back pain when riding the Levo but my other bikes are perfectly fine for me.
> 
> I think the last thing I'll try is a shorter stem. My other bikes have short stems and maybe that will solve the fitment challenge.
> 
> ...



Same. Rode my Tallboy today. Really really like the push/help up the 20% grades (im 56 and former blue collar worker, some parts of my bodies kinda done), the lightness and handling of the Tallboy and the power of the Levo.....hmmm

thinking of offing it for an SL.


----------

